# Which machine should I buy??



## rafter (Feb 26, 2003)

Here are the choices. I want to quilt...but also do some embroidery.

Anyone have any experience with these machines?

Brother 98-Stitch Computerized Sewing & Embroidery Machine, SE270D

OR

Singer Futura CE-150 Sewing and Embroidery Machine


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I haven't used either, but I think Patches got the Brother for Christmas. Hopefully she'll be along shortly.

You may want to search this forum for the 270 and see what comes up in the mean time.

Angie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I got the 270 a couple months before christmas and to be honest I love it. I know it isn't the top of the line but, for what could be afforded I love it. Patches pm'd me about it but, I never heard if she got one. The only major complaint I have right now is that the directions leave alot to the imagination. I think anyways but, I am learning.. some trial and error. Have sewn on it everday I could since I got it and I will tell you, you will be thrilled with how darn easy it threads it's self. Sewing my block right now, for the swap.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I got the Brother 270D for Christmas, and I love it. I have not even began to figure out all that it can do yet. I have done several embroidery things with it, it has lots of built in stitches, and lots of fancy stitches it will do. I have another machine that I use for regular sewing right now, but I love my embroidery machine, you can purchase additional embroidery patterns for it, and you can also buy an attachment to download patterns from the web. It doesn't do a large area, only 4 x 4, but I am having a ball with mine. It was a decent price at Walmart, where my husband and son got it for me for Christmas. And like Petsneggs said, I love the automatic threader on it. I don't think you would be disappointed with it for the price. Hope this helps, I say go for it, you won't be sorry, Marilyn


----------



## rafter (Feb 26, 2003)

Well after doing some research....and I wondered about the 'cam' thing on the brother. And the Singer can be hooked up directly to the computer for downloads...I went with the singer. It costs more $600 vs. $350...but I guess we'll see. It will be here in about 10 days.


----------

